# Having a blast at the beach !!!!! (Loads of stunning pics!!!)



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

But then im very biased hahaha  :blushing:

Anyway .... here they are and i hope u all like :thumbup:





































Cobi play fighting maya









Maya wasnt too happy about it 









And she surely let Cobi know!!!!! 








































































Cobi...ur not a german pointer haha









U better dont mess with maya lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Great pic's as alway's look like they had a good time


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow your dogs are so beautiful!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw, love the pics. The one with Maya sticking her tongue out is brilliant!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

I love the one of Maya with her tongue out thats got to be the best picture u have seen!!
Your dogs are gorgeous and great pictures 
xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

I love your dogs, they are gorgeous. xxx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank u 

We lost a toy that day... oh threw it in the water and the dogs didnt bother retrieving it lol :blushing: 

Really enjoyed being with the dogs at the beach :thumbup:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pics, looks like the dogs really enjoyed themselves.... And really good looking dogs!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful pics, I especially love the last one


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u 

It was so funny cobi didnt want let maya in the water, he likes the water so much that he claims it as his and only his


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

nice pic's and dogs!  Good camera to!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fabulous pictures,if only i could takes pics like that mine are always rubbish 
Great looking dogs too by the way


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I always love seeing your pics They are great pics as usual and gorgeous doggies


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Lovely pics & beautiful dogs!! Your an amazing photographer!! wish i could get pics as good as them!!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I love the pics! the last one especially!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

for some reason the pictures loose alot of quality after i upload them on photobucket, they get more blurry i find ... might be something to do with resizeing them...

thanks again everyone  i just love seeing my dogs happy and they certainly had as much fun as i did at the beach


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Beautiful dogs you have , love your GSD, he is very handsome


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

great pictures, love the one with Maya sticking tongue out your dogs are lovely


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

You have stunning dogs, I love the one with Maya sticking out her tongue :001_tt2:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i think that tongue picture looks soo cheeky hehe i like it too 

thanks evryone


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning dogs!  they look like they had great fun xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Amazing pics!
I love Cobi's 1st pic and the one of Maya with her tongue out is great!

x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they had really alot of fun...just a shame its an hour drive to the beach or else i would be there everyday 
...and thanks again


----------



## Storm_boy (May 15, 2009)

Beautiful pics as usual. Maya looking her normal with tongue out lol


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics and stunning dogs xx


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh wow, those are all excellent pictures! and my two faves would be the German Pointer one, and then Maya sticking her tounge out, just way too cute


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

hehe...thanks   that tongue picture was a really lucky shot hehe


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Lovely pictures i love the one with Maya's tongue poked out brilliant.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning dogs....beautiful pics.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Great photos, your 2 dogs are stunning, i don't think you will ever get a bad picture of them!

Were you at wells-next-the-sea by any chance??

We go there on holiday usually every year, we are not going this year as the place we stay in doesn't have dogs and we usually have a sitter for Matrix but we won't leave Logan with the sitter this year as they just come in 3x a day and walk and feed and i don't think that is enough for a 5 month old puppy!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Great photos, your 2 dogs are stunning, i don't think you will ever get a bad picture of them!
> 
> Were you at wells-next-the-sea by any chance??
> 
> We go there on holiday usually every year, we are not going this year as the place we stay in doesn't have dogs and we usually have a sitter for Matrix but we won't leave Logan with the sitter this year as they just come in 3x a day and walk and feed and i don't think that is enough for a 5 month old puppy!!


it was cleethorpes beach... lovely place there, really enjoyed it. And even though there were plenty of people and dogs the beach was clean and u still had a fairly big area for urself without any distractions


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Stunning dogs! And super photos! xx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank uuu


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

awesome pics! xx


----------



## amanda123 (Jul 13, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! xx


----------

